
What if Hudson loses its plugins? - tomeast
http://java.net/projects/hudson/lists/dev/archive/2011-02/message/117
======
selectnull
I applaud the willingness of Jenkins developers to stand up against Oracle. I
wish you all the best guys!

------
fierarul
This was as overdramatic as I have learned to expect ever since the whole fork
thing started.

Hudson cannot "lose" its plugins right now because there are no signifiant
API/ABI changes between the two forks.

Also, I wonder how much these plugins are actually used? I've only installed
mercurial on my servers and I'm pretty sure that will continue to be supported
on any fork. As for the rest, as long as they are open-source they can always
be forked too.

It's getting a bit tiresome to watch this unfold -- can't the new Jenkins
community just go on with their life and make their fork as good as they can?
They got what they wanted -- why the constant need to somehow prove something
to Oracle?

Having such a big face-less enemy is the best thing that happened to this
community as it gaves them something to bond against. I'm curios what will
happen when the rush is gone.

~~~
ehutch79
Part of it is PR. If you're getting screwed by a company, you need to make
sure people know.

The grunts in the field need to have a lot to backup any claims that company x
will screw their organization over. If they don't have a solid laundry list of
examples, it will never get past the 'steak and strippers' sales pitch.

By making this public the could save many, many, companies from being
dependent on technology that oracle has crippled.

~~~
fierarul
I don't think the answer is as simple because we don't know Oracle's side so
to speak and from what I've read, I don't see where all the evil-ness is.

So, I don't know who's getting screwed here, but I'm siding with Oracle.

I wonder how would you feel to pay somebody full time for years to work on a
project and then, when they leave your company, they fork the project and try
their best to alienate all your users. Now, I've heard of burning bridges, but
this takes it to a whole new level. If you think about it now, what exactly
did Sun pay for when Kohsuke was working as an employee on Hudson? Apparently
nothing.

------
eitland
Good stuff! Apparently even MS responds to inconvinient stuff entering HN
front page. ([http://blogs.msdn.com/b/tims/archive/2011/02/15/a-modern-
bro...](http://blogs.msdn.com/b/tims/archive/2011/02/15/a-modern-
browser.aspx))

Now lets see how Oracle responds.

~~~
masklinn
Correlation is not causation. The post they responded to is big, by Mozilla
and made the rounds.

I see no mention of HN, on which basis do you infer they responded because it
was on HN's front page?

~~~
ximeng
"It seems that others share this view. The discussion on YCombinator starts
with this comment" - from the article.

~~~
masklinn
Ah yes, I'd forgotten that mention of HN, I stand corrected.

Still, i fail to see how you can jump from that to "even MS responds to
inconvinient stuff entering HN front page". If mention and quote is enough,
then why would they have responded due to HN rather than DownloadSquad? Or the
original Mozilla post itself? Or any other source such as Twitter?

------
Tichy
I haven't really followed it all, but my guess would be: Hudson is now
Jenkins, and Hudson is dead. Except for a name change, no biggie.

------
ataggart
Could someone please provide some context?

~~~
jrockway
Oracle, the owner of the Hudson trademark, said that Hudson could not move
itself to github even though the community wanted to. Oracle said the
community would face legal action if they did the move anyway. The Hudson
community responded by abandoning Hudson and renamed the Free code to Jenkins
to avoid Oracle's trademark. Now all the plugin developers that previously
wrote "Hudson" plugins are saying that they are now writing "Jenkins" plugins,
and that Oracle has effectively killed one of their more popular open source
projects.

Oooooops.....

~~~
Luyt
Oracle strikes back with:

 _"You'll see more code coming from Oracle as well now that we are mostly
caught up after having parts of the Hudson infrastructure stolen away from us
during the Jenkins fork."_

[http://java.net/projects/hudson/lists/dev/archive/2011-02/me...](http://java.net/projects/hudson/lists/dev/archive/2011-02/message/134)

~~~
ldng
I think they are just starting to understand the amplitude of their mistake.

------
Tyrant505
<http://i.imgur.com/F8FIb.jpg> -fixed the menu ;)

~~~
bhrgunatha
Is there any standard or most common orientation for vertical text - somehow
it seems off to me reading bottom-to-top rather than top-to-bottom.

~~~
jrockway
There's not, in English anyway, but most books these days are designed to have
the spine text upright when the book is stacked with the cover facing up. Not
surprisingly, Oracle went with the opposite.

I believe there is a Wikipedia article that discusses the direction of text on
book spines in detail, but I can't recall the name of it.

------
jrockway
<Nelson>Ha, haw!</Nelson>

